# Knaus Sun Ti 650MF Faulty Freshwater Tank level indicator



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I've also posted this to the Knaus Owners web site, but am duplicating it here for the benefit of anyone else who has had the same problem.

My Fresh Water gauge stopped working. When you pressed the button to display the water level, it just lit all the LEDs as if it were completely full (which it wasn't).

I ordered a replacement tank sender unit from Knaus Tabbert, but they would only ship to an authorised dealer. After emailing a couple of likely dealers, I got the most enthusiastic response from Peter Doherty in the parts department of Donaghey Motorhomes in Letterkenny. County Donegal in the Republic of Ireland.

Delivery took quite a while, as it had to go via Ireland - I ordered it on Friday 21st Jan, and it Arrived today (21st Feb), so a calendar month.

And I'm very pleased to be able to report that it has fixed the problem!

The replacement sender has the following numbers on the bag:

Art-Nr.: C41200-21
Benennung: SONDE STUFENLOS 230MM
E20 432 301/230

Total cost was 91 Euros including postage etc.

One slight issue is that the replacement is about 3cm shorter than the faulty sender, so when the tank reads empty there is still a little water left in it. Not a huge issue. I was aware from reading the Calira web site that they came in standard lengths of 260, 350, 400 and 500mm. It might have been possible to cut down a longer one, though I suspect it woulf have needed re-calibrating.

So I suspect I really needed the one with part number E20 432 301/260

Anyway, I'm pleased it fixed my problem, and many thanks to Peter Doherty at Donaghey for facilitating the purchase.

Richard


----------



## palough (Jun 14, 2020)

the problem with the water sensor lighting all the lights is that the plastic sleeved tube has a crack or broken and has allowed moisture inside.

I purchased a long plastic drinking straw, blocked the bottom end and using a short length of the original sleeve tubing inserted into the top cap, slipped the drinking straw over the outside and attached it with some epoxy to provide a watertight seal.

the water tank level gauge works perfectly once more.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm afraid the OP hasn't been around for some time but I'm sure your solution will be of interest to others.

Welcome to the forum!


----------

